# Air Show today



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

From the air show at Randolph AFB.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Although not as recent here were a couple shots I took while at Airventure a couple years ago.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is one last one


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice shot of the BAs MW.
Nice pics too, JG


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots of the air show. Really like that 3rd one where there are all lined up.


----------

